# Problem Registering Honda Clarity Plug-In Hybrid (PHEV)



## UberGoomba (Mar 28, 2018)

I took off a year from driving with Uber as my old car (Honda Pilot) just wasn't fuel efficient enough and I didn't receive nearly as many XL rides as I would have hoped. Flash forward a year later and I have an ultra-efficient Honda Clarity PHEV and I'd like to make a little side money again. The only problem is registering the car with Uber. Has anyone successfully registered this car?

At first I was told my documents didn't match the car registration (it's listed as just "Clarity" on the Registration and the insurance) and even Uber's own site only has one option for this car, "Clarity". That being said, after adding it and updating my VIN it shows as "Clarity Plug-In Hybrid" and I am again told by the automated system that my application has been rejected due to a model mismatch. I sent in photos of my car as instructed, super clear copies of all my paperwork and again it was turned down.

After nearly two hours of waiting with support (2 phone calls) I am told that the car DOES meet Uber standards and that it's just a glitch on the website. They tell me to wait 2-3 days and it will resolve. Today though I received another Email from support saying the car isn't supported and they send me a copy/pasted page with the "requirements" (all of which the Clarity meets). When I write back in the text area, I receive about 5 messages from 5 different representatives from the Manila, Philippines office and they all say the same thing with the same copy/pasted message.









It's driving me crazy. As a test, I attempted to add my car to the Lyft program and it accepted it within 2 minutes total. I just don't get it. Has anyone else had an issue with this specific car, or any other car? The Clarity is a roomy 5-seater mid-sized Sedan.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Take it as a message from God. Alot has changed in the last year....and trust us when we say your better of not trashing such an amazing car driving it for these worthless tards...


----------



## UberGoomba (Mar 28, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Take it as a message from God. Alot has changed in the last year....and trust us when we say your better of not trashing such an amazing car driving it for these worthless tards...


Awww man, I was hoping that wouldn't be the response but had a feeling that it would be. Is Lyft any better these days? I absolutely love the car so maybe I should just use it for personal use and drive it into the ground (until Teslas are depreciated and cheaply available).


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

UberGoomba said:


> Awww man, I was hoping that wouldn't be the response but had a feeling that it would be. Is Lyft any better these days?


Worse, it seems, in most markets.
Uber will eventually approve it if you keep dogging them to fix the glitch. Please don't drive it into the ground; cherry pick your rides and just have some fun.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

UberGoomba said:


> I took off a year from driving with Uber as my old car (Honda Pilot) just wasn't fuel efficient enough and I didn't receive nearly as many XL rides as I would have hoped. Flash forward a year later and I have an ultra-efficient Honda Clarity PHEV and I'd like to make a little side money again. The only problem is registering the car with Uber. Has anyone successfully registered this car?
> 
> At first I was told my documents didn't match the car registration (it's listed as just "Clarity" on the Registration and the insurance) and even Uber's own site only has one option for this car, "Clarity". That being said, after adding it and updating my VIN it shows as "Clarity Plug-In Hybrid" and I am again told by the automated system that my application has been rejected due to a model mismatch. I sent in photos of my car as instructed, super clear copies of all my paperwork and again it was turned down.
> 
> ...


I have a friend that drives Uber with a 2018 clarity. He has like 70000 mi on it


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

UberGoomba said:


> I took off a year from driving with Uber as my old car (Honda Pilot) just wasn't fuel efficient enough and I didn't receive nearly as many XL rides as I would have hoped. Flash forward a year later and I have an ultra-efficient Honda Clarity PHEV and I'd like to make a little side money again. The only problem is registering the car with Uber. Has anyone successfully registered this car?
> 
> At first I was told my documents didn't match the car registration (it's listed as just "Clarity" on the Registration and the insurance) and even Uber's own site only has one option for this car, "Clarity". That being said, after adding it and updating my VIN it shows as "Clarity Plug-In Hybrid" and I am again told by the automated system that my application has been rejected due to a model mismatch. I sent in photos of my car as instructed, super clear copies of all my paperwork and again it was turned down.
> 
> ...


Just go to GLH.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

They can’t do anything over the phone or support. Go to the Hub, it sucks but you’ll get results.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Savor that fresh smell in its final days


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

UberGoomba said:


> I took off a year from driving with Uber as my old car (Honda Pilot) just wasn't fuel efficient enough and I didn't receive nearly as many XL rides as I would have hoped. Flash forward a year later and I have an ultra-efficient Honda Clarity PHEV and I'd like to make a little side money again. The only problem is registering the car with Uber. Has anyone successfully registered this car?
> 
> At first I was told my documents didn't match the car registration (it's listed as just "Clarity" on the Registration and the insurance) and even Uber's own site only has one option for this car, "Clarity". That being said, after adding it and updating my VIN it shows as "Clarity Plug-In Hybrid" and I am again told by the automated system that my application has been rejected due to a model mismatch. I sent in photos of my car as instructed, super clear copies of all my paperwork and again it was turned down.
> 
> ...


So what happened. How do you like the car? I Love mine


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberGoomba said:


> I took off a year from driving with Uber as my old car (Honda Pilot) just wasn't fuel efficient enough and I didn't receive nearly as many XL rides as I would have hoped. Flash forward a year later and I have an ultra-efficient Honda Clarity PHEV and I'd like to make a little side money again. The only problem is registering the car with Uber. Has anyone successfully registered this car?
> 
> At first I was told my documents didn't match the car registration (it's listed as just "Clarity" on the Registration and the insurance) and even Uber's own site only has one option for this car, "Clarity". That being said, after adding it and updating my VIN it shows as "Clarity Plug-In Hybrid" and I am again told by the automated system that my application has been rejected due to a model mismatch. I sent in photos of my car as instructed, super clear copies of all my paperwork and again it was turned down.
> 
> ...


When system has a glitch, don't try register via website. Just go to GreenLight Hub and let them register and get inspected.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

That's a nice car with a beige interior, its gonna get scratched and scuffed. Please don't ruin it


----------

